# Vordergrund-Transparent



## LRK (10. Juni 2004)

Servus, ich habe Probleme, mit Transparenz zu arbeiten. Wenn ich etwa eine Ebene mit einem entsprechenden Farbverlauf fülle, ist die transparente Komponente nur Schwarz.
Wieso das?
Normale Verläufe funktionieren wunderbar. Ich steig' da nicht hinter.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Kann es sein, dass Du 
1.) das Bild nicht als *.gif oder *.png abgespeichert hast?
2.) den Transparent-Farbverlauf nicht aktiviert hast (siehe Bild) und 
3.) Deine Hintergrundfarbe schwarz ist?

Wenn diese Punkte nicht zutreffen sollten, häng doch mal einen Screenshot an, damit wir uns ein besseres Bild von Deinem Problem machen können.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## LRK (10. Juni 2004)

Also erstmal hab' ich noch nichts gespeichert, es müsste also wirklich jeder Effekt funktionieren.
2. ist der Verlauf sicher aktiviert denn bei den anderen geht's ja auch.
3. Vordergrundfarbe Schwarz - HGF jetzt Weiß.
Es werden bei Auswahl des Transparenz-Verlaufs je die VDF und die HGF verwendet.
Müsst doch eigentlich gehen.

Guckst du hier:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/herrkroeger/transparent.jpg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2004)

Ja, die Transparenz ist schon vorhanden, allerdings hat Dein Kreis sicherlich eine weiße Oberfläche, so dass sich die Transparenz in Form der dahinter liegenden weißen Kreisfläche wiederspiegelt. Färbe mal den Kreis mit einer anderen Farbe, dann siehst Du das Ergebnis.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## LRK (10. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab' nü allerhand an Kombinationen ausprobiert und entweder war der Kreis nur einfarbig (nach VDG) oder es kamen eben nur Farbverläufe zwischen VGF und HGF zustande. Wo wenn nicht bei dieser Option kann ich den Kreis denn nun so eintellen, dass die Transparenz nun wie gewünscht vonstatten geht?
*Kopppinne krieg* :sad:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2004)

Was willst Du denn genau machen? Ich bin da irgendwie noch nicht so dahintergestiegen.

Wenn Du eine Kugel andeuten willst, schau mal ins Videotutorial-Forum, da hat Martin mal ein schönes Tut gemacht (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151670.html).
Ansonsten mit dem runden Auswahlwerkzeug einen Kreis aufziehen und diesen dann mit dem gewünschten Farbverlauf (transparent - Farbe) füllen, das geht auch.


----------



## LRK (10. Juni 2004)

Ui, genauso. Da ham' wir's.
Hab' nicht dran gedacht, dass man auch damit geglättete Kanten hinkriegt.
Schönen Dank auch.


----------

